# Must have Foundations for my kit........



## entyce08 (Oct 17, 2008)

anyone??? help!!!!


----------



## entyce08 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Foundations for my kit...........?*

Hey everyone!!!

I'm in the process on building my freelance MUA kit and was wondering if the very helpful members of Specktra could help me out with a few questions!?!?

1) what foundation formula should I use ??
2) how many shades should i start with??
3) which shades would cover the basics??

Thank you in advance!

~B~


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Dec 3, 2008)

i think you should definatley have studio fix fluid in your kit . and select cover up concealer cause u can use it as foundations too.


----------



## little_angel (Dec 3, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid is a good product for everyday wear, but in my experience, isn't suitable for many professional applications. it contains titanium dioxide and can reflect bright in flash photography, making exact color matching in the finished image very difficult. 

i keep a full range of cinema secrets palettes and about six shades of Make Up For Ever's HD line. I generally use the MUFE for those who need less coverage and CS for those who need heavier coverage, or longer wearing. I almost always use CS on brides. 

I do have the full line of MAC's studio finish concealers, but I rarely use them. I've pretty much abandoned all MAC's foundations, even for my own personal use... and my skin is much better off since then.

PS- I do use quite a few MAC products, so it's not that I'm against them. I just find their foundations don't perform to professional standars.


----------



## pixichik77 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for some RCMA palettes for xmas. you can find them on camera ready cosmetics


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Dec 4, 2008)

studio stick & face & body foundation are really awesome for ur kit. they photograph great and look great in person. and get a good setting powder, like MAC's invisible setting powder. 
HTH.


----------

